# Carl Froch vs Yusaf Mack (17th Nov)



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Just seen on Twitter that they're announcing Froch's opponent on Monday, fight will be at The Capital FM arena again. So who do we think it'll be? Haven't heard any rumours since Oosthuizen turned it down. Whoever it is I shall be getting a ticket first thing Wednesday morning.

EDIT: Oops read it wrong it's not confirmed at the Capital FM.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

I'm going with Bika


----------



## sim_reiss (Jun 6, 2012)

Am I right in saying it has to be someone in the IBF's top 15? If so I guess it could be that Donovan George.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

its meant to top 15 but thats never stopped them doing it before


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

I so desperately want it to be Pavlik, but think it might be Bika.


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

chatty said:


> its meant to top 15 but thats never stopped them doing it before


Sometimes that just means the fighter gets placed in the top 15 AFTER the title fight is announced. 

I don't begrudge Froch an easier opponent and thats what I think he's going to get for this fight.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

I'm still gutted I didn't see him against Bute. :sad2


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Me too Bryn, I basically chose Haye - Chisora over Froch - Bute, fucking awful decision. Will be at this fight assuming it's in the UK if it kills me


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

GazOC said:


> Sometimes that just means the fighter gets placed in the top 15 AFTER the title fight is announced.
> 
> I don't begrudge Froch an easier opponent and thats what I think he's going to get for this fight.


To be fair, if it is Bika then he's not really an easy opponent - it's a guy he is expected to win against and should do but Bika generally makes it hard work for anyone he faces


----------



## Joe Ko! (Jun 8, 2012)

No one has mention it but I think Degale possibly

http://www.boxingscorecard.com/2012/08/froch-vs-degale-next.html


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

I can't see it being Degale, he wouldn't even spar with Froch, I can't imagine he'll be too keen on facing him in a proper fight. But now he's a free agent (sort of) he might fancy it as it would be a very nice pay day for him. Doubt it though.


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

No chance of it being DeGale. The most accurate guesses will come if we draw up a list of the IBF top 15, sort them in order of preference and then turn the list upsidedown.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

GazOC said:


> No chance of it being DeGale. The most accurate guesses will come if we draw up a list of the IBF top 15, sort them in order of preference and then turn the list upsidedown.


Come on Gaz, that's far too logical.


----------



## adamcanavan (Jun 5, 2012)

Unknown Poster said:


> Me too Bryn, I basically chose Haye - Chisora over Froch - Bute, fucking awful decision. Will be at this fight assuming it's in the UK if it kills me


I went to both but Froch-Bute was possibly the greatest night of my life


----------



## CamR21 (Jun 6, 2012)

It had better not be Poulard


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Stevenson, I reckon.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

IBF top 15

1	NOT RATED	
2	Adonis Stevenson - fighting Don George in October
3	*Thomas Oosthuizen* - apparently turned down the fight
4	Edwin Rodriguez - fighting jason Escalera next month
5	Lucian Bute - fighting Denis Grachev in December
6	*James DeGale* - unlikely
7	*Mikkel Kessler* - hopefully but seems to have been ruled out for now
8	*George Groves* - unlikely
9	*Kelly Pavlik* - boxing over in England and money seem to be the problem here
10	Donovan George - facing Stevenson in October
11	*Anthony Dirrell* - possible
12	*Librado Andrade* - possible
13	Benjamin Simon - fighting in November in Germany
14	Pablo Farias - fighting in Argentina in September
15	Rowland Bryant - unlikely


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

Anthony dirrell or Andrade would be alright for me, Pavlik or Kessler would be my first two choices but both want none of it pricing themselves out


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Stevenson has pulled out of the George fight Chatty, i'm thinking it's very likely to be him now.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

I thought I heard something about that fight falling through but its still up on boxrec so I thought it might still be on. Hmmmm, you could be right there then.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

It was meant to happen on Friday. The October date is the rearranged date, but I'm not sure how concrete that is.


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

I hope he picks George. Pure mismatch but I want to sit back and watch Froch annihilate that sex pest


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Mr.Gilfoid said:


> I hope he picks George. Pure mismatch but I want to sit back and watch Froch annihilate that sex pest


On the downside the sex pest probably makes a career high payday


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2012)

Whats this about sex pest?


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

@robpalmer135



> Article Link - http://www.boxingscene.com/?m=show&opt=printable&id=14774#ixzz241fisDAG
> This is a legal waiver. By copying and using the material from this article, you agree to give full credit to BoxingScene.com or provide a link to the original article.
> 
> By Mark Vester
> ...


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

edit :already posted


----------



## ScouseLeader (May 31, 2012)

CamR21 said:


> It had better not be Poulard


This. That would be awful.

I reckon it's gonna be someone shit though, myself.


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Wallet said:


> Stevenson, I reckon.


:good


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Stevenson would be a very good opponent, hes got some serious power and is vulnerable in the chin area. There will be fireworks for as long its lasts.

Since Stevenson is number two in the IBF rankings and there is no one rated at 1, would that be Froch's mandatory covered to?


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

God Knows SoK, not even the IBF!


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

GazOC said:


> God Knows SoK, not even the IBF!


Yeah they like to keep the no.1 spot open in their rankings so they can just keep sanctioning "elimination" fights.:-(


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Who's this Poulard geezer then? Never heard of him..


----------



## CamR21 (Jun 6, 2012)

Roe said:


> Who's this Poulard geezer then? Never heard of him..


http://boxrec.com/list_bouts.php?human_id=278262&cat=boxer


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

Roe said:


> Who's this Poulard geezer then? Never heard of him..


I think he is only in the picture because he's Pascals big brother!


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

CamR21 said:


> http://boxrec.com/list_bouts.php?human_id=278262&cat=boxer


:lol: atsch

Is Tommy Karpency busy?


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

Roe said:


> :lol: atsch
> 
> Is Tommy Karpency busy?


Poulard was on a Hank Lundy card on Friday Night Fights a while back. Even if you saw him, I doubt you'll remember him!


----------



## Boxed Ears (Jun 13, 2012)

Hell, I'd be _glad_ if Froch just got a gimme-fight for a change. Glad for Froch, I mean. He could use it after these past few years.


----------



## Lilo (Jun 4, 2012)

Annoucement of opponent not until next Tuesday! FFS


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

If its been delayed again then that gets my hopes up for either Kessler, Pavlik or Oosthuizen as it seems they are in negotiation and I don't think it would be that hard to negotiate with Bika, Andrade, Stevenson, George etc.


----------



## Lilo (Jun 4, 2012)

^^^
I was thinking that too, its a little frustrating but not important in the long run.

Does anyone actually believe Froch would fight Poulard though?


----------



## CamR21 (Jun 6, 2012)

Either means they are negotiating a big name and money isn't all finalized or they have got a crap opponent and trying to hide it with other media day announcements


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

CamR21 said:


> Either means they are negotiating a big name and money isn't all finalized or they have got a crap opponent and trying to hide it with other media day announcements


"Hiding" the opponent isn't exactly the best way to go about selling tickets.


----------



## CamR21 (Jun 6, 2012)

Wallet said:


> "Hiding" the opponent isn't exactly the best way to go about selling tickets.


Maybe but if it is with other announcements then maybe people will forget the level of opponent. Froch could sell a lot in Nottingham whoever he faces tbh.


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

I think it's best to keep things quiet until it's rubber stamped. Don't want to have a rerun of all the BS that happened prior to Khan v McCloskey getting made.


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

CamR21 said:


> Either means they are negotiating a big name and money isn't all finalized or they have got a crap opponent and trying to hide it with other media day announcements


b)


----------



## Luf (Jun 6, 2012)

I hope it's atleast a top 10 ranked opponent.
ideally pavlick


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

I can't see it being someone anywhere near as bad as some think it will be.


----------



## Del Boy (Jun 24, 2012)

Are we any closer to knowing for sure who it will be yet?


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Unknown Poster said:


> I can't see it being someone anywhere near as bad as some think it will be.


Depends if you regard not Pavlik or Kessler as "bad" because they seem popular picks and I can't see either of them happening.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

I'd like it to be Sugar Robin Krasniqi.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Ideally I would like Kessler or Pavlik.

Oosthuizen would be a good fight as well. Seen as though Froch has been constantly boxing the best in his division for the last 4-5 years, I have no problem with him taking a lighter fight (on paper).

Bika, Stevenson, George, Dirrell, Degale would all be fine (although I highly doubt a few of those). I wouldn't mind him testing the waters at LHW with someone like Murat or Fonfara tbh


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

It seems a shame to ruin a good list of opponent's with a softer touch, I don't grudge Froch that but It would be a shame.


----------



## anklespanker756 (Jun 6, 2012)

I just booked my hotel for the weekend. ... but paid a couple of quid extra so I can cancel if the opponent is someone really shit. 

I'd settle for Degale or Pavlik.. Kessler would be pretty amazing.


----------



## CamR21 (Jun 6, 2012)

anklespanker756 said:


> I just booked my hotel for the weekend. ... but paid a couple of quid extra so I can cancel if the opponent is someone really shit.
> 
> I'd settle for Degale or Pavlik.. Kessler would be pretty amazing.


Won't be any of them


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

chatty said:


> Ideally I would like Kessler or Pavlik.
> 
> Oosthuizen would be a good fight as well. Seen as though Froch has been constantly boxing the best in his division for the last 4-5 years, I have no problem with him taking a lighter fight (on paper).
> 
> Bika, Stevenson, George, Dirrell, Degale would all be fine (although I highly doubt a few of those). I wouldn't mind him testing the waters at LHW with someone like Murat or Fonfara tbh


Same, I wouldn't mind if it was a soft touch but it would be a shame to have someone like Pollard (who I reckon it will be ) end this decent run


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

CamR21 said:


> Won't be any of them


^^^^^^^^


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

Scene saying Kessler been offered 1M USD to fight Brian Magee:think

Also over there, Andre Dirrell saying he wants Pavlik for a tune up before Froch:lol:


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2012)

Issac Chilemba...


----------



## mrbones (Jul 21, 2012)

Just a thought but maybe pascal?

I heard that his fight with cloud could be in serious doubt as they could not get a date?

I know Pascal is up at LH but he has always stated him and Froch would get it on again


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

^^^

I think he is injured and they want to re-schedule Cloud when he has recovered.


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

robpalmer135 said:


> Issac Chilemba...


Wrong thread mate:blurp
http://checkhookboxing.com/showthread.php?1672-Isaac-Chilemba-vs-Zsolt-Erdei-29th-Spetember


----------



## mrbones (Jul 21, 2012)

Thats the thing chatty i was reading an article that fat dan did. 
He said that the fight was looking unlikely as due to pascals injury they were finding it difficult to reschede
Especially as the us tv companies could not agree a date that worked with the arena's in 
Canada. Pascals manager even mentions that he may give him a non televised fight to prepare for cliud next year. I think if hearn offers thw right money he could get him interested.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

RingTV.com has learned that IBF super middleweight beltholder Carl Froch will defend the title he won from Lucian Bute against Philadelphia's Yusaf Mack on Nov. 17 in Nottingham, England before engaging Bute in a contracted rematch.


----------



## ScouseLeader (May 31, 2012)

Well that's a shit fight isn't it.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Bit shit, but better than Poulard etc.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

*Article: Carl Froch to face Yusaf Mack on November 17*

You can view the page at http://checkhookboxing.com/content.php?346-Carl-Froch-to-face-Yusaf-Mack-on


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Froch getting three easy fights in a row, cant wait till late 2013 for Kessler fight, hard to complain about this one because Froch has certainly earned an easier fight but I can't get myself excited for it.


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

chatty said:


> Froch getting three easy fights in a row, cant wait till late 2013 for Kessler fight, hard to complain about this one because Froch has certainly earned an easier fight but I can't get myself excited for it.


:lol: Bute wasn't an easy fight. He just made him his bitch


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Wonder how much the tickets for this will be? 99% sure i'm going to go but was really hoping it'd be a better opponent. Still War Froch!!!


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Also I really don't think Bute will be a walk over in the rematch. So many people are just completely writing him off which I don't agree with.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Unknown Poster said:


> Also I really don't think Bute will be a walk over in the rematch. So many people are just completely writing him off which I don't agree with.


I was only kidding due to the annihilation last time out. I think he'll last longer this time although I can't see what he can do to turn the result


----------



## Noonaldinho (Jun 3, 2012)

Unknown Poster said:


> Also I really don't think Bute will be a walk over in the rematch. So many people are just completely writing him off which I don't agree with.


:deal


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Unknown Poster said:


> Also I really don't think Bute will be a walk over in the rematch. So many people are just completely writing him off which I don't agree with.


A Bute that thought he was invincible was utterly annihilated. Him with shattered confidence = same outcome. Froch gonna get him some bootey again :yep


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Vano-irons said:


> A Bute that thought he was invincible was utterly annihilated. Him with shattered confidence = same outcome. Froch gonna get him some bootey again :yep


Was he that confident the first time though, he looked worried to me on his way down to the ring


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

chatty said:


> Was he that confident the first time though, he looked worried to me on his way down to the ring


He was buzzing at the weigh in. He also took the fight thinking he'd knock Carl out. Fighting in Nottingham would have made no sense otherwise.

He'll have a battered ego now, and as soon as he taste's Froch's power, he'll crumble. I don't think it'll be as fast, but Froch gets him out of their again


----------



## anklespanker756 (Jun 6, 2012)

chatty said:


> Was he that confident the first time though, he looked worried to me on his way down to the ring


He came out to a Nickelback track.. he clearly wasn't thinking straight...

Does anyone have a seating plan for boxing at the capital fm arena?


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

*Carl Froch vs Yusaf Mack*

November 17 in Nottingham, England.
RingTV


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)




----------



## ScouseLeader (May 31, 2012)

It's a shit fight.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

They opened up 19&1 late on for the Bute fight.


----------



## Luf (Jun 6, 2012)

Eugh on the one hand it's atleast a name opponent but still, eugh.


----------



## CamR21 (Jun 6, 2012)

Really don't like this fight at all, not too disappointed because its what was expected


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Wonder what the undercard will be like, Brook, Bellew and Frampton all won't be ready for November, Barker unlikely as well. 

Might be a hard sell this.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Unknown Poster said:


> Wonder what the undercard will be like, Brook, Bellew and Frampton all won't be ready for November, Barker unlikely as well.
> 
> Might be a hard sell this.


That leaves Gavin Rees, I suppose.


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

Shocking stuff.


----------



## Marvelous Marv (Jun 30, 2012)

Won't be going to this one!


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

I won't go slagging it off, because of anyone deserves an easier money making fight its Froch.

Reid, Pascal, Taylor, Dirrell, Kessler, Abe, Johnson, Ward, Bute, Mack, Bute 2, Kessler 2. Still incredibly sick


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

It seem's a shame to add Mack's name to that list but If nobody else was available then what can you do?


----------



## nufc_jay (Jun 4, 2012)

I don't get it :conf


----------



## Wickio (Jun 3, 2012)

I'm okay with this fight so long as Carl doesn't get complacent expecting an easy night's work. Imagine Mack to be the spanner in the works if everything goes tits up.


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

A "meh" opponent? Sure didn't see that coming after Eddie Hearn downplayed and straight batted who the opponent would be a few weeks ago....:hey


----------



## Gary Barlow (Jun 6, 2012)

Dog shit fight, it is utterly pointless whats with all these fan boys saying he deserves a easy fight. Jesus christ give him your £50 rather than pay to watch shite like this. Im no Froch fan but even i can see how one sided this is, really reallly boring fight. Disappointed in Hearn, if Fish Eyes made this fight would be riots on the street, when it's Hearn it's "well meh but i'll pay anyway":bart


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Gary Barlow said:


> Dog shit fight, it is utterly pointless whats with all these fan boys saying he deserves a easy fight. Jesus christ give him your £50 rather than pay to watch shite like this. Im no Froch fan but even i can see how one sided this is, really reallly boring fight. Disappointed in Hearn, if Fish Eyes made this fight would be riots on the street, when it's Hearn it's "well meh but i'll pay anyway":bart


It's a bit too one-sided but I don't think it'll be a boring fight.

And what's with the "_if_ Fish Eyes made this fight"? If? This type of fight is nearly all Frank would make for Froch.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Its hard to give someone stick for taking an easy option when he has had the toughest run of opposition in years and has offered the fight to Kessler, Pavlik, Oosthusien and they all said no for various reasons. 

Ill be watching on sky so I'm paying no more than usual so that makes no difference to me. After this if he fights Bute and kessler then there can't be any complaints. Should he win then he should fight ward (if he's still no1) or take on a LHW champ and retire.


----------



## Gary Barlow (Jun 6, 2012)

Roe said:


> It's a bit too one-sided but I don't think it'll be a boring fight.
> 
> And what's with the "_if_ Fish Eyes made this fight"? If? This type of fight is nearly all Frank would make for Froch.


I know but when Hearn makes such fights no fuss is kicked up. Ive been impressed by Hearns cards so i'll give him a pass on this one, but if we start accepting the stuff fish eyes used to serve up on Sky from Hearn then we are truly fucked.


----------



## Wickio (Jun 3, 2012)

Would appreciate some updates from the presser while I'm at work if anyone has the means to do so. :good


----------



## Gary Barlow (Jun 6, 2012)

Wickio said:


> Would appreciate some updates from the presser while I'm at work if anyone has the means to do so. :good


what presser ? does anyone have a link?


----------



## Wickio (Jun 3, 2012)

Gary Barlow said:


> what presser ? does anyone have a link?


Apparently Hearn has a big media day at the Matchroom HQ and he and Carl are gonna be on throughout the day. No link though, sorry!


----------



## Gary Barlow (Jun 6, 2012)

Wickio said:


> Apparently Hearn has a big media day at the Matchroom HQ and he and Carl are gonna be on throughout the day. No link though, sorry!


boxing forever tripping itself up, if this was UFC be a live stream really not that hard to do, when will boxing get with the future.


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Who cares? You want to sit thought 4 hours of Froch and Hearn talking about the Mack fight? The meat of the conference will be on YouTube by this evening.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Froch on sky sports news now..


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Who?


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

I don't often fight softies, but when I do, I do it full on:yep


----------



## Zico (Jun 5, 2012)

It's difficult to even consider criticising Froch in any way, shape or form, the man gets a pass.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Anyone from here going then?


----------



## Wickio (Jun 3, 2012)

Roe said:


> Anyone from here going then?


F5 at the ready.

I'll be there sporting CHB gear.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

I'll be going, might well be the last chance to see the Cobra fight in the UK, doubt i'm going to be able to persuade any mates to travel for this though.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Any of you who went to the Bute fight, what is the view like from the cheap seats? Don't want to pay more than £60 but not sure what the view is going to be like in those seats?


----------



## tdw (Jun 6, 2012)

Zico said:


> It's difficult to even consider criticising Froch in any way, shape or form, the man gets a pass.


I agree and I'm even pleased in some ways because hopefully a fight like this saves him from burning out


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

nice one


----------



## anklespanker756 (Jun 6, 2012)

Unknown Poster said:


> Any of you who went to the Bute fight, what is the view like from the cheap seats? Don't want to pay more than £60 but not sure what the view is going to be like in those seats?


tbh mate i dunno what the view is like there. i was in the 80 quid seats last time and thought the view was ok. but tbh it was all about the atmosphere and the weekend as a whole. it was fuckin awesome. id go even if it meant i had to sit in the crappest seat of the house


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Can't complain, not much out there for Froch.


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Can't really criticize Froch after his level of competition over the last four years, if anyone deserves an easy fight its him. If Mack was at all durable it wouldnt be a bad fight, because hes got ok'ish skills. Hes been stopped a lot of times though, so im expecting Froch to get him out fo there within 6 rounds.


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Currently feeling very pressured into getting tickets by Roe, LP and Markey


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Unknown Poster said:


> Any of you who went to the Bute fight, what is the view like from the cheap seats? Don't want to pay more than £60 but not sure what the view is going to be like in those seats?


The view is brilliant mate as its only a small-ish venue. Just avoid block N, as it's where the TV camera is


----------



## Robney (Jun 15, 2012)

Criticizing Froggy for this would be so wrong. Besides Pavlik and Stieglitz he has been in the ring with the complete established 168 top by now.
I'll watch him bomb Mack out :good


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Cheers mate, now if only they'd let me choose my seats, it's bollocks that you can only choose the block, not the actual seat, it's bloody 2012 for gods sake.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Travel back from this is going to be a bitch as well. God I hate northerners.


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Unknown Poster said:


> Travel back from this is going to be a bitch as well. God I hate northerners.


:lol: where abouts you from?


----------



## 084 (Jun 5, 2012)

Vano-irons said:


> Currently feeling very pressured into getting tickets by Roe, LP and Markey


do it do it do it


----------



## ScouseLeader (May 31, 2012)

If he had fought and beaten Kessler he might have been in the running for FOTY IMO.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Vano-irons said:


> :lol: where abouts you from?


oxford, which means i'm going to have to get back to London and get a coach from Victoria. Should be back by about 5 in the morning if i'm lucky.

Might have to see what a Chavelodge costs for a night.

EDIT: Or persuade someone with a car to come, ffs why didn't he fight Kessler, you're a twat Froch.


----------



## Del Boy (Jun 24, 2012)

Terrible fight even alan green or bika would be better


----------



## Wickio (Jun 3, 2012)

Unknown Poster said:


> oxford, which means i'm going to have to get back to London and get a coach from Victoria. Should be back by about 5 in the morning if i'm lucky.
> 
> Might have to see what a Chavelodge costs for a night.
> 
> EDIT: Or persuade someone with a car to come, *ffs why didn't he fight Kessler, you're a twat Froch*.


Ducking cunt. :lol:


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Vano-irons said:


> Currently feeling very pressured into getting tickets by Roe, LP and Markey


:lol: Do it.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Get a cheap hotel and take the train the next day, Unknown. Or stay til the Monday and join us for a Sunday session


----------



## Luf (Jun 6, 2012)

I'll be getting tickets for shizzle. 

Mack is coming off a victory over Sheika, is that enough for Froch to class this as a mandatory?


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Unknown Poster said:


> oxford, which means i'm going to have to get back to London and get a coach from Victoria. Should be back by about 5 in the morning if i'm lucky.
> 
> Might have to see what a Chavelodge costs for a night.
> 
> ...


----------



## Miguel2010 (Jun 5, 2012)

Dont know too much about Mack TBH......But if anyone is deserving of an easy defence then look no further than Carl Froch.

Kessler summer 13.


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

LP said:


> do it do it do it





Roe said:


> :lol: Do it.


:lol:

I've got a shit load to pay out for over the next few days tho, that's the problem. I'm going Portugal next week, I have QPR away, Scotland for burns - Mitchell (still need flights and hotel.)

You boys are a bad bad influence, but can I say no to hooters?


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

IT'S MY FUCKING ANNIVERSARY THAY WEEKEND!!!

This will take some winging!


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Vano-irons said:


> :lol:
> 
> I've got a shit load to pay out for over the next few days tho, that's the problem. I'm going Portugal next week, I have QPR away, Scotland for burns - Mitchell (still need flights and hotel.)
> 
> You boys are a bad bad influence, but can I say no to hooters?


At the risk of sounding like a pussy, I'm gonna say fair enough. It's not really a fight that's worth it if it's gonna be a struggle. I'll be up for it cuz it should be a cracking weekend out at least. But if you can then you should definitely do it mate :good



Vano-irons said:


> IT'S MY FUCKING ANNIVERSARY THAY WEEKEND!!!
> 
> This will take some winging!


Pussy.


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Roe said:


> At the risk of sounding like a pussy, I'm gonna say fair enough. It's not really a fight that's worth it if it's gonna be a struggle. I'll be up for it cuz it should be a cracking weekend out at least. But if you can then you should definitely do it mate :good
> 
> Pussy.


:lol: dick!

Last night it was absolutely immense. And now I know where everything is in the city. Hmmm


----------



## 084 (Jun 5, 2012)

Roe said:


> Get a cheap hotel and take the train the next day, Unknown. Or stay til the Monday and join us for a Sunday session


Roe knows the fucking score



Vano-irons said:


> IT'S MY FUCKING ANNIVERSARY THAY WEEKEND!!!
> 
> This will take some winging!


Fuck it, you've had plenty and theres plenty more to be had, in 20 years time she won't hardly remember and will probably forgiven you by then :good


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Piss up on Sunday sounds like a plan. Shall ring my uncle up and see if he fancies driving up, if not I may take you up on that offer. Show you all my legendary drunk dance moves. Have fanny all over us in no time.


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

LP said:


> Roe knows the fucking score
> 
> Fuck it, you've had plenty and theres plenty more to be had, in 20 years time she won't hardly remember and will probably forgiven you by then :good


:lol: I'll try wing it, but I ain't promising anything!


----------



## anklespanker756 (Jun 6, 2012)

Vano-irons said:


> The view is brilliant mate as its only a small-ish venue. Just avoid block N, as it's where the TV camera is


I made sure im the opposite side this time!! knowing my luck they will change where they put the camera


----------



## anklespanker756 (Jun 6, 2012)

Make sure you go to the approach.. It was pretty good on the saturday afternoon of the Bute fight.. They showed froch fights.. and everyone got wankered.


----------



## Wickio (Jun 3, 2012)

Ouch, £800 out of the account for this shit fight! Think I'll get everyone to cough up quickly so I can forget about it!


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

How many tickets you get? £80 ones?


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

anklespanker756 said:


> Make sure you go to the approach.. It was pretty good on the saturday afternoon of the Bute fight.. They showed froch fights.. and everyone got wankered.


Yep,that was a good place to be that afternoon,shame i didn`t win anything in the draw their was some good prizes .I stumbeld out their during the football,I`m lucky my brother helped sober me up i wouldn`t rember the froch fight:good


----------



## anklespanker756 (Jun 6, 2012)

lol.. I won fuck all on the draw either. I wasn't planning on drinking much that afternoon and think I had about 8 pints in the end..


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

It could've been worse...



> Article Link - http://www.boxingscene.com/?m=show&opt=printable&id=56428#ixzz24sZsPPgw
> This is a legal waiver. By copying and using the material from this article, you agree to give full credit to BoxingScene.com or provide a link to the original article.
> 
> Light heavyweight contender Nicholson Poulard (19-3, 9 KOs) rejected the opportunity to face Carl Froch (29-2, 21 KOs), the IBF's super middleweight champion, because of the weight - according to Eye of the Tiger Management. Froch's promoter, Eddie Hearn, was looking to secure Poulard for a November fight in Nottingham.
> ...


----------



## Wickio (Jun 3, 2012)

Roe said:


> How many tickets you get? £80 ones?


Yep, 9 £80 tickets. Sitting in exactly the same seat I was for the Bute fight but on the opposite side of the arena. You coming?


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

Terrible fight but hopefully Froch looks good and getting Kessler next year is a must imo


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

There isn't a bad seat in the house. I'd probably just go for the £40 seats again if I was going to go.


----------



## Boxed Ears (Jun 13, 2012)

Sportofkings said:


> Can't really criticize Froch after his level of competition over the last four years, if anyone deserves an easy fight its him. If Mack was at all durable it wouldnt be a bad fight, because hes got ok'ish skills. Hes been stopped a lot of times though, so im expecting Froch to get him out fo there within 6 rounds.


Yeah, Mack's a pretty decent boxer, really. He's just been given that one hole he can't patch up. The fact that anyone finds it so absurd that Froch would fight a just-okay name-fighter shows how high he's set the bar for himself.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Mack's chin won't hold up.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Froch deserves this before going back to the big names. I look forward to seeing him look extra specially good.


----------



## sim_reiss (Jun 6, 2012)

Gavin Rees mentioned to Ifilm London that he is slated to be on the undercard. If that gets confirmed that would be my cue to get a ticket.


----------



## adamcanavan (Jun 5, 2012)

I think he deserves this, plus mack's ranked no.6 in the ibf light heavy rankings, not saying he's that good but it's at least something decent for froch.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Finally booked my tickets, some £40 ones went on sale today so thought I may as well do it now before they go and I end up having to buy the £80 ones. Block 11 row G. Fuck knows if that's good or not but I don't care because the Cobra is once again going to beat up on a hopelessly over matched opponent and i'll be there. Woohoo.


----------



## Wickio (Jun 3, 2012)

Unknown Poster said:


> Finally booked my tickets, some £40 ones went on sale today so thought I may as well do it now before they go and I end up having to buy the £80 ones. Block 11 row G. Fuck knows if that's good or not but I don't care because the Cobra is once again going to beat up on a hopelessly over matched opponent and i'll be there. Woohoo.


Sure they'll be fine mate, pretty good view from all the seats I reckon! Good enough to watch a venomous beat down. :bbb


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Yeah, I don't think there's a bad seat in the house really. 

I was right near the back for the Bute fight and had a great view.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Wallet said:


> There isn't a bad seat in the house. I'd probably just go for the £40 seats again if I was going to go.





Wallet said:


> Yeah, I don't think there's a bad seat in the house really.
> 
> I was right near the back for the Bute fight and had a great view.


:think


----------



## Wickio (Jun 3, 2012)

Wallet said:


> Yeah, I don't think there's a bad seat in the house really.
> 
> I was right near the back for the Bute fight and had a great view.


Worst seats I've had in the arena were on the floor, by far.

Tiered seating has always been fine, but I've always gone for the £80 ones. The arena isn't _huge _though so I doubt it makes much difference.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Problem, @Bryn?

You weapons grade bell end.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Wallet said:


> Problem, @Bryn ?
> 
> You weapons grade bell end.


No problem, Jimmy Two Times.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)




----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Problem, @Bryn?


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

:lol:


----------



## Wickio (Jun 3, 2012)

*Froch-Mack Press Conference*

Just happened in Nottingham this morning. Take your pick from iFilm London and Matchroom's videos:











:good


----------



## Wickio (Jun 3, 2012)

"I want to thank Eddie Hearn for being not only a wonderful, handsome man, but being brilliant at his job."

:lol:


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

"True Brit"? :lol:

Eddie's definitely gone a bit fish-eyes-ish recently.


----------



## Wickio (Jun 3, 2012)

Roe said:


> "True Brit"? :lol:
> 
> Eddie's definitely gone a bit fish-eyes-ish recently.


Yeah, they should really be pushing to tie it in with a "True Grit" style, but instead they're just making it look a bit gay.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Get working on the photoshops mate :yep


----------



## nufc_jay (Jun 4, 2012)

Nice one


----------



## Wickio (Jun 3, 2012)

Roe said:


> Get working on the photoshops mate :yep


I'm on the case. :yep:

Think I might do a take on the True Grit movie poster.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

matthew macklin ‏@mattmacklin
Just watched ringside from earlier. Is it me or is Yusaf Mack punchy?? Sparred him 7yrs ago in Philly n he wasnt slurring his speech then!!

matthew macklin ‏@mattmacklin
Sounds completely different...very slurry n stuttering. Think Froch will go straight through him!!


----------



## Wickio (Jun 3, 2012)

<3 Eddie.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Wickio said:


> <3 Eddie.


:lol:


----------



## Wickio (Jun 3, 2012)

Did you guys watch Mack on Ringside? He seems to think Froch is a similar fighter to Calzaghe.

And he sounded completely deluded. Declares himself as a top P4P fighter.


----------



## Wickio (Jun 3, 2012)

*Froch-Mack Weigh-In at the Albert Hall, Nottingham*

Eddie Hearn just tweeted:

"THE OFFICIAL WEIGH IN @Carl_Froch V MACK & @TonyBellew V BOLONTI WILL TAKE PLACE AT THE ALBERT HALL,NOTTS,FRIDAY 16TH AT 1PM - BE THERE!"

Should be a great place for the weigh-in. I was hoping for the market square, but considering it'll be mid-November this will do nicely.










Anyone gonna make it to Nottingham for this?


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

i wish!


----------



## Markyboy86 (Jun 4, 2012)

Ah fuck, i dont get there until about 2.:fire


----------



## Wickio (Jun 3, 2012)

Markyboy86 said:


> Ah fuck, i dont get there until about 2.:fire


You'll probably make it mate, they'll have to work through all the undercard first, and it won't start promptly at 1. :good


----------



## Markyboy86 (Jun 4, 2012)

Wickio said:


> You'll probably make it mate, they'll have to work through all the undercard first, and it won't start promptly at 1. :good


Good stuff, how far from the train station is it?


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Can't wait to see Froch out again. Will definitely be looking into tickets for his next UK fight.


----------



## Wickio (Jun 3, 2012)

Markyboy86 said:


> Good stuff, how far from the train station is it?


Less than a mile away, probably not much more than a ten minute walk. Over the Trent and up Maid Marian way and you're there!


----------



## Markyboy86 (Jun 4, 2012)

Wickio said:


> Less than a mile away, probably not much more than a ten minute walk. Over the Trent and up Maid Marian way and you're there!


Cheers Wick, think i'll just head down there then head to Jurys Inn to check in then straight to hooters :yep @LP


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Lunny said:


> Can't wait to see Froch out again. Will definitely be looking into tickets for his next UK fight.


There might not be one.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Wallet said:


> There might not be one.


Yeah, that's the worry.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Wallet said:


> There might not be one.


Wouldn't be surprised. Ward ain't gonna come over here and the Kessler rematch seems more unlikely each week. There's a decent chance Eddie might try and give Froch one more "homecoming" type fight early next year though.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Poll added.

Does anyone see anything other than a Froch win inside the distance?


----------



## Wickio (Jun 3, 2012)

Roe said:


> Poll added.
> 
> Does anyone see anything other than a Froch win inside the distance?


Hard to find a case otherwise. Froch in the middle rounds for me, around six or seven.


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

Roe said:


> Wouldn't be surprised. Ward ain't gonna come over here and the Kessler rematch seems more unlikely each week. There's a decent chance Eddie might try and give Froch one more "homecoming" type fight early next year though.


ye i was thinking this, whats the stumbling block for a kessler rematch do you think?


----------



## Wickio (Jun 3, 2012)

Other interviews on the YouTube channel too. :good


----------



## Wickio (Jun 3, 2012)

"Without giving Yusaf Mack any stick, he's probably not the most intelligent person you've ever met."

:rofl


----------



## Wickio (Jun 3, 2012)

FUCKING WAR. :ibutt


----------



## Wickio (Jun 3, 2012)

Any of you guys making the weigh-in tomorrow?

Fucking hell, four posts without a reply. Come on, fellas!


----------



## Robney (Jun 15, 2012)

Roe said:


> Does anyone see anything other than a Froch win inside the distance?


Can't imagine that. Anything less would be a major dissapointment.


----------



## Thomas!! (Nov 9, 2012)

Froch by mid rounds KO.


----------



## sean87ph (Jul 31, 2012)

Froch being meticulous in his preparation's, he should get this dude out of there mid to late i think.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

IBF check weigh this morning.. Froch 12st 5..Mack 12st 6


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

So far, Marky has met Mack, Nazeem Richards, Froch, Bolonti, McCracken, Gary Lockett.

Prick :lol:


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Vano-irons said:


> So far, Marky has met Mack, Nazeem Richards, Froch, Bolonti, McCracken, Gary Lockett.
> 
> Prick :lol:


Why the fuck aren't we there? :lol: atsch


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

Wickio said:


> FUCKING WAR. :ibutt


thats ace mate you tweeted that to anyone like matchroom or eddie hearn?


----------



## AntG (Nov 16, 2012)

I reckon there will be some scrappy moments early on. Froch by stoppage in the 3rd quarter of the fight I think.


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Roe said:


> Why the fuck aren't we there? :lol: atsch


Because we are stupid people Roe. That's why!


----------



## O59 (Jul 8, 2012)

I wonder how quickly Froch will decimate Mack tonight. :think

Froch said before in an interview prior to the Ward fight, that he fights the top opponents all the time because he doesn't find it hard to motivate himself against them. He also stated after this that if he faced a lesser fighter, he'd have difficulty really pushing himself.

Still, though, Yusaf Mack will most likely get his head pucked off. Nice night of boxing!


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

I'm going to eat this pizza in honour of Carl Froch. just like in the Bute fight a lot of people would say I'd never do it, but I overcame the odds and knocked it out.


----------

